# Polaris sportsman 250 and 500 4 wheel drive problem



## fisherjam

Two months ago it was around ten degrees and my friends sportsman 500's 4 wheel drive didn't work when he turned the switch on. We thought it was the cold weather because it worked the next day.

Last month our 250 did the same thing! It worked later that day. Both times we were pulling a shanty. 

Both cases involved pulling an ice shanty. The 4x4 light comes on but only the back wheels spin.

Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE

What year Polaris 4x4s?


----------



## USMarine2001

Yep, 4 x4 doesn't prevent the tires from spinning. Same as a 4x4 truck, tires could and will still spin


----------



## fisherjam

USMarine2001 said:


> Yep, 4 x4 doesn't prevent the tires from spinning. Same as a 4x4 truck, tires could and will still spin


Wouldn't at least one of the front tires spin if the 4x4 was working? Only the back tires spun, which means the 4x4 wasn't working, right?


----------



## whatisup02

Check this out. 
http://www.atvtime.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=116127&sid=00a5f6b5487aa0f67fc0c7a30cead999


----------



## Dasher

4x4 is not really all 4 wheels turning. 4x4 is one wheel turning in the rear and one wheel truning in the front. Now if you have a differential lock rear and front then all 4 wheels would be turning. Get atv on a stand and put the 4x4 on and slowly press the throttle you should see one wheel spinning in the rear and one wheel spinning in the front. Just because the light is on doesn't mean that you are in 4wd. Sometimes and not sure on this model you have an electic actuator that when it gets wet and freeze up it will not engage the half shaft for the front end. Best of luck.


----------



## whatisup02

It is a polaris so all 4 tire should spin. Now on a polaris the rear have to spin about an 1/8th of a turn befor the front will kick in. Check out that web site I posted. It tells you step by step on how to fix your front hubs. I just did it my self and it was not hard at all.


----------



## ENCORE

whatisup02 said:


> *It is a polaris so all 4 tire should spin. Now on a polaris the rear have to spin about an 1/8th of a turn befor the front will kick in*. Check out that web site I posted. It tells you step by step on how to fix your front hubs. I just did it my self and it was not hard at all.


It amaizes me the number of people that do not know this....ALL 4 wheels turn on a Polaris.

*Perfect* site to send them to. I've become an expert with those "on demand hubs", having mine apart a number of times. Generally for front spring replacement/exchange, which can be more trouble than its worth. Need any hi-lifters?


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE

The newer Polaris AWD system is ALOT better than the older model ones like I owned [ 1999 and 2000 ] ...

Tons of issues back than with 4x4 malfuntions.


----------



## fisherjam

Alright thanks, If it happens again I tear down the hubs.


----------



## jig head

Dasher said:


> 4x4 is not really all 4 wheels turning. 4x4 is one wheel turning in the rear and one wheel truning in the front. Now if you have a differential lock rear and front then all 4 wheels would be turning. Get atv on a stand and put the 4x4 on and slowly press the throttle you should see one wheel spinning in the rear and one wheel spinning in the front. Just because the light is on doesn't mean that you are in 4wd. Sometimes and not sure on this model you have an electic actuator that when it gets wet and freeze up it will not engage the half shaft for the front end. Best of luck.


on a polaris 4x4 does mean all 4 wheels are going to turn.
that is why I own a polaris.


----------



## ENCORE

fisherjam said:


> Alright thanks, If it happens again I tear down the hubs.


Just be careful when you do it. Follow those directions to the "T". You shouldn't have to remove the spindle from the hub, HOWEVER, if you do, you have to be extremely careful that you DO NOT disrupt the CV joint. Keep that spindle inside the hub and the CV joint pushed up against the back and you shouldn't have any problems.


----------

